# Rear quarter fender moulding question



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been polishing all my stainless while my car is in paint. I see where my rear quarter molding is textured and not mirrored like my rocker molding. Is this normal to hide rock and debris marks or could it be lesser of a part since its a tempest and not a GTO? This appears to a be factory original part


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im feeling pretty stupid, the rear molding is nothing but scratched through out the years. It just need 3xs the polishing of the rest of the stainless


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the stainless on the Post cars, easier to keep looking nice than chrome and i love the brushed look. Wish all the trim was in stainless.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Instg8ter, Im not sure why but its impossible for me to get the polished look on the wider rocker molding. 2 hrs on one 2ft piece and im back to square one. Im at 600 grit and its still haze after polishing. Im now looking at just sending it off to a pro. My windshield trim, pllars and pinch moldings are close to mirror. My labor has to be worth a few bucks even at home. Geesh any tips?


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Your car looks so great buy the way and it was you that convinced me to keep mine a Tempest. Three Cheers!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment, glad to have another Tempest on the road. Those are the only pieces i replaced on my trim, did go with the GTO fronts and rears too. Did see a show were they were doing bodywork on a delorian and the guy had a flapper wheel that put the final brushing on the stainless once it was all bumped out. could try working it down to 1000 then maybe some XXXX steel wool and hand rub it to length with some compound. Did you ever find out if that luggage rack was factory installed? Car would be the ultimate beach cruiser with the top down and a surf board on the rack.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Surfboard on the rack....hmm. I like the sound of that plus Im only an hour from the beach. We use to have great times cruising Atlantic blvd in out hot rods. Im told luggage rack was original but I have the PHS and its not on there so I guess it could have been a dealer add on. For more then a moment Ive thought about putting it back on but it ends up being a little to "Griswald" for me.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL...probably a Shadetree add on, but it would have been a neat OEM part to have and display. Got any pics of the resto, when are you planning on having it back from paint?


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Tried to answer you PM today but your inbox is full. Sounds like you are having success with the polishing process.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you I will empty my PM box... yes your advise nailed it. I needed a much finer grit paper. I got to 1000 and saw better clarity after the sanding then after prior buffing. Im wondering i should keep going. It seems once you get to 800 grit moving up to 1000 is simple and so on and so on. Its just intimidating scratching up a nice surface to try and get it better. I will say this its pretty easy taking out problem areas and blending them in now. That's been a great trick to have learned.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I do have some pics of the restoration but most are a few months old. Ive looked at them a thousand times so to me there a bit under whelming and im not too computer savvy on how to get them to this site. I think I need a link. I have some on photobucket

Hells bells I see you link to photobucket. I'll have a look and try and link my pictures


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Polishing is just making smaller and smaller scratches until they are nearly invisible to the eye. Started prepping my scoop for paint and while sanding out casting imperfections in the pot metal took it all the way down to 1000 and hand polished it, liked the look of the silver/black against my blue and it's different. If you have Photobucket just bring up the pic you want to paste and click over the IMG window and it will flash yellow and say copied, then just past it into yoru text on the reply and it will show when you post like this.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

What and where is the IMG window? Is that "manage attachments"?
The color and contrast of the scoop on your hood is great. Its the little things that make the entire car what it is


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

click on the picture you want and to the right you will see a big box that says "links to share this photo" the very bottom line should say "IMG" click on the box with the code in it and it will flash yellow and say copied, then all you do is "right click" your mouse in the text of your post, the link code will show up, when you post your reply the image will show in the thread.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Photo bucket pics. There is no rhyme, reason or order to any of it so the car pics are stretched throughout. Incase your interested in my car or entire life history here's the only way I can figure out how to send some.

I think the first pic is the color of my car's paint "Hot For Jade" orange base, jade green pearl under clear. There's only a hint of pearl until the light hits it then "pop". I hope its not too loud. It will be on the dash, steering column, fire wall and hood underside. Should be out of paint by next week's end

My Car Color Photo by par4n1 | Photobucket

I do have pictures set up in albums so you can go to the home page and look at most of the car pics that way


----------

